# Qld Yaroomba runs on the board



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, fished Yaroomba today for my first Spaniard of the season. Late launch due to social commitments last night, a little wobbly early, recovering to land, with a bit of luck, and with my first pillie, this beauty 1350mm 13kg.A bit skinny for its length?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes mate, the Mason Rack band at the Palmy pub and yes it is Amanda's yard.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's a spanish congrats.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Bloody oath, good on you mate.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice fish Sprocket, sounds like you have had a great weekend all round mate, good on you.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Dave. Hope you didn't lose another hat.

Bastard! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice mate


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice cheers


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

indiedog said:


> So dipping the toe in last night and this morning hey? Nice if you can get a follow up after a sleep in. Mind those teeth though.


She is in the bath scrubbing up as we speak


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Dave. Keeping those Palmy lads honest at the moment. Its been a couple of years but it looks like we are finally getting some warm water in close. Can't wait to get off the injured list and have a crack!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Sprocket.

A nice sized Spanno indeed.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a cracker mate, now if you show us where we will be there in full force ,I" ll be doing the no wave Dave dance on the beach for a 15 kg + model


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

:lol: Thanks Mate, we will all be dancing on the beach new years eve, are we bringing the girls? I mean real girls too not Salti :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

My mrs thinks you smoking hot so I'm leaving her to mow my lawn"........and I don't trust Salti he's a old dog that doesn't get a leg up often see ya on the beach mate..........hey did I tell you that was a cracker fish :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Safa said:


> My mrs thinks you smoking hot so I'm leaving her to mow my lawn"........and I don't trust Salti he's a old dog that doesn't get a leg up often see ya on the beach mate..........hey did I tell you that was a cracker fish :lol:


On second thoughts I might throw the mower on the ute and head down to the Goldie for NYE. 8) 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks mate did I tell you that fish rolled at the yak and pinged the leader and as it started to sink I just poked the rod end underneath it in a vain attempt to save it and by some miracle the small sinker on the main line somehow lodged in its gill plate and I was able to pull it in for the gaf shot. fuunblvble. :shock: followed by    there was acouple of stinkers out there that would've heard me laughing and singing all the way in. :lol:


----------

